# How long does it take to hear back on a reservation?



## Thrumcap (Nov 2, 2006)

My dealer submitted a reservation a week ago. My car is in production and scheduled to be completed on 3/29. How long can I expect to wait before I hear from PCD? I have requested a Friday delivery and wanted to make sure it was received ASAP to have the best chance of making it happen.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't believe that the delivery is scheduled until the car either hits the water or the port of entry - but I may be wrong.


----------



## Thrumcap (Nov 2, 2006)

I was told by dealer that I should have heard something by now- at least an acknowledgement of the reservation request. I think a tentative date is set up but it is not firmed up until vehicle is in port?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Thrumcap,

I'm assuming your vehicle is a 2011 model year :dunno: If that is the case, your Client Advisor (salesperson) would have received an email from our scheduling department acknowledging receipt of your reservation and stating the following...

*"Thank you for submitting your recent Performance Center Delivery reservation for Mr. Smith. Unfortunately, this production number (1234567) is a new production model year and we cannot offer a delivery date at this time. Please inform your customer that we will contact you with a delivery date once the vehicle is produced, the EPA and CARB approvals have been received and an ETA has been assigned. We will do everything we can to deliver the vehicle at the earliest possible date and give your client the experience that he/she is looking forward to."*

If your CA didn't get this email, then he/she hasn't submitted your reservation. Not sure why they wouldn't relay this information to you :dunno: All the correspondance for scheduling will take place through your CA and you won't receive any emails from us until a confirmed delivery date has been established with you.

Until BMW receives the EPA and CARB approvals for the new model year vehicles, we have no clue as to when the vehicles will be available (and therefore can't schedule them). Once those are received, they will email your CA the first available date we can deliver your vehicle. If that date won't work, alternate dates can be chosen within the 10 business days that follow.

I hope this helps clarify and answer your question. Please let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Thrumcap (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes- a 2011 M3. I will follow up with SA. Thanks for the information :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thrumcap said:


> Yes- a 2011 M3. I will follow up with SA. Thanks for the information :thumbup:


You're more than welcome :thumbup: Look forward to meeting you soon!


----------



## barbja (Jul 20, 2003)

I-Won-Today said:


> If your CA didn't get this email, then he/she hasn't submitted your reservation. Not sure why they wouldn't relay this information to you. All the corespondance for scheduling will take place through your CA and you won't receive any emails from us until a confirmed delivery date has been established with you.
> 
> Until BMW receives the EPA and CARB approvals for the new model year vehicles, we have no clue as to when the vehicles will be available (and therefore can't schedule them). Once those are received, they will email your CA the first available date we can deliver your vehicle. If that date won't work, alternate dates can be chosen within the 10 business days that follow.


I placed my order for a 2011 X5 35d on 3/12/2010. When I placed my order he said that the vehicle should go into production probably the 2nd week in April and be ready about the end of April.

I asked my CA about PDC delivery this afternoon. He said that the car was already in 150 status and he didn't think he could make it so. He said he'd see what he could do. Am I SOL?

OR -- does the quote above say that everyone for the 2011 X5s is in the same boat, so go ahead and submit the reservation anyway?? I told him that I didn't care about the exact date of delivery for the PDC, except that it be a Thursday or Friday.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

barbja said:


> I placed my order for a 2011 X5 35d on 3/12/2010. When I placed my order he said that the vehicle should go into production probably the 2nd week in April and be ready about the end of April.
> 
> I asked my CA about PDC delivery this afternoon. He said that the car was already in 150 status and he didn't think he could make it so. He said he'd see what he could do. Am I SOL?
> 
> OR -- does the quote above say that everyone for the 2011 X5s is in the same boat, so go ahead and submit the reservation anyway?? I told him that I didn't care about the exact date of delivery for the PDC, except that it be a Thursday or Friday.


Your CA should go ahead and submit a reservation just to see. All the 2011 models are still on hold except for M3's.

Your problem may end up being trying to get a Thursday or Friday delivery. Those are the 2 most sought after dates and we schedule the reservations 1st come 1st serve. Therfore, they may not be an available Thursday or Friday when your vehicle is released (we can only hold the vehicle for 2 weeks from the release date).

Have your CA send a reservation... you have nothing to loose. If we can't find a date that works for you, you can always cancel and have it shipped to your dealer.

I hope that makes since... if not let me know :thumbup:


----------



## barbja (Jul 20, 2003)

I-Won-Today said:


> Your problem may end up being trying to get a Thursday or Friday delivery. Those are the 2 most sought after dates and we schedule the reservations 1st come 1st serve.


Would we have a much better chance if we were able to do a Wednesday? I don't think I could convince my sister to push back to Tues or Mon though...

Thanks!


----------



## barbja (Jul 20, 2003)

Also, what kind of lead time is everyone going to be given for their PCD dates for their 2011 vehicles and are being built soon? Ordinarily a good amount of time is given, right? Would we be told like a week before we need to be there? (When a flight will cost $600 instead of $200  )


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You will definetely have better luck trying to get a Wednesday or Thursday. Lead time will vary depending on where your vehicle is when the releases are given. If it is already sitting at the port, you'll have 2-3 weeks. If it is not finished with production, you'll obviously have more time.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## Thrumcap (Nov 2, 2006)

I've been told by my SA that I am confirmed for 5/20. He said I would be contacted directly by PCD. Does that happen by mail or e-mail and when? I would like to make travel arrangements, ASAP.
Really looking forward to this:thumbup:


----------



## barbja (Jul 20, 2003)

I-Won-Today said:


> Until BMW receives the EPA and CARB approvals for the new model year vehicles, we have no clue as to when the vehicles will be available (and therefore can't schedule them). Once those are received, they will email your CA the first available date we can deliver your vehicle. If that date won't work, alternate dates can be chosen within the 10 business days that follow.


Have the 2011 X5s still not been released?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thrumcap said:


> I've been told by my SA that I am confirmed for 5/20. He said I would be contacted directly by PCD. Does that happen by mail or e-mail and when? I would like to make travel arrangements, ASAP.
> Really looking forward to this:thumbup:


You should receive an email with all the details. Make sure your CA submitted a correct email address for you on our reservation form.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

barbja said:


> Have the 2011 X5s still not been released?


From what I've been told, they are still on hold and not expected to be released until mid to late April.


----------



## Thrumcap (Nov 2, 2006)

I-Won-Today said:


> You should receive an email with all the details. Make sure your CA submitted a correct email address for you on our reservation form.


Thanks. E-mail address was incorrect. All information received. :thumbup:


----------



## Lammy Livernips (Mar 23, 2010)

hey guys. i started a similar thread over on xoutpost.com in the x5 forum.

the good news, is that they are not delaying production of the vehicles, but rather shipping them to the VPC until the approvals are obtained.

thanks jonathan for providing an additional level of detail. i will try to find you when i come down for my 2011 x5 PCD in a few weeks.

-Lammy


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Lammy,

Congrats on the new BMW :thumbup: Please say hello when you're here. You're more than welcome for the information. Glad to help when I can.


----------



## Lammy Livernips (Mar 23, 2010)

*Epa approvals done*

hi all..

i got tired of waiting, so i contacted the EPA myself and here is the good news:

=============
[email protected] to me:

We have issued our certificate for the diesel X5. It is possible that BMW is still waiting for their CARB approval (I don't know), but we are done with our testing.

XXX XXX
Manager, Light-Duty Vehicle Group
Compliance and Innovative Strategies Division
United States Environmental Protection Agency
==============

so - looks like we are waiting on CARB at this point. the bad news - i called CARB and they refused to give me any info. will try again...


----------



## jvdeasy (Feb 25, 2007)

Jonathan, I have an X5d in production now ( I have the #) and my CA still cannot confirm a date for all the reasons stated above. If the CARB approval issue is resolved next week, is it realistic to expect a date can be arranged for pick up around 4/27-28? We are planning a trip to the area and hope this can somehow work out. Thanks.


----------

